# 5 Gallon Planted



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thought I post a few pictures of what I setup last night!
After how successful my 60 gallon turned out to be with EI dosing, I thought i start planting my 5 gallon too!

Thanks again for my mentors and people that gave lotsa help and inspiration!
2wheelsx2 (THANK YOU SO MUCH)
Johnney_boy
Jiang604
Neven
Target

=) Thanks guys, you guys have been most helpful, and luv reading your ideas and thoughts!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like a pretty good start Jackson.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Thanks~
But the red plants in the back seem to be melting... before I even brought it home~ Doubt they'll survive!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

A little die back (if you got it from a LFS) is normal as many plants are grown emersed. I wouldn't worry about it just yet.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice tank, if those are the same red plants I bought form petcetera & Petsmart carries them also (which was Scarlett Hygro), then they need High lighting or they will definitely go to crap. Not sure what you have for lighting, but thought I'd let ya know


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks~
But the lighting in there sux hahaha~
I just picked the plants up at Pet Habitat at Richmond Center.. ~ Only downside while I wuz looking is all the plants aren't having enuff lights~ Sigh.. it seem to me that everything is melting to death~ I think this wuz the best one I saw inside!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Why pay for melting and dying plants when you can get better quality delivered to your door from Aquaflora or from members here. That's what I do now, and will be ordering from Aquaflora in the future.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) I'll be ordering from aquaflora as well when I do have more tank room~
I saw King Ed's selling them 2 days ago, very very amazing little packaging =) a small little plastic cup wuz $9.99.. haha~ =) I rather order it online instead!


----------

